# Question about wooden Custom FP



## ALexG (Nov 29, 2012)

I never did a custom FP, but I was wondering is there any reason why everybody does non-wood custom FP?, is it difficult because the threading?


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 29, 2012)

That's my understanding. There have been wooden threaded pens posted, even recently. Try doing a search and see what you come up with.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Nov 29, 2012)

As I understands it and from my experience and reading here,  a wood FP requires some sort of inserts i.e.  aluminum, PR, ebonite etc. for threading.  The threads needed for such a pen are to small and to fine to thread on wood.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2012)

I believe Mike Redburn has been successful in threading wood. I made aluminum parts for a wood pen, that was sent to a swap partner. Don't know if it held together though. But, it was when I mailed it.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've done them with or without inserts.  On some dense woods I can use fine threads, on others I either use the inserts or very coarse square threads.

Here's one I did with square threads for the cap and 10 x 1m threads for the section with no insert.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/mesquite-burl-ca-square-threads-92720/


----------



## BSea (Nov 29, 2012)

The reason for inserts besides threading is that with fountain pens there is a tendency for ink to be in the cap.  Without a cap, the ink will most likely stain the cap.  The problem can exist in the barrel too.

EDIT:  Very cool pen Bruce.  I don't know how I missed that one.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry Bruce. I totally forgot about your pens. Mike lives closer to me I guess.:redface:


----------



## watch_art (Nov 29, 2012)

Exactly Bob.  And ink in the cap, or the barrel, means it will stain through the wood and you'll have a cap with a blue and black and maybe red and green stained pattern.


----------



## titan2 (Nov 29, 2012)

Check out these pens on a Japanese site....both fountain & ball point.

????????????????????????????????Shokunin.com

Scroll towards the bottom......



Barney


----------

